# Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma



## pyro (26. Apr. 2011)

Ab morgen, 27.4. gibts bei Norma Wasserpflanzen für 1,79 Euro bzw. Seerosen für 3,99 Euro.

Zur Auswahl steht:

Alisma plantago - aquatica "__ Froschlöffel",
Cotula coronifolia "Goldknöpfchen",
Crassula recurva "__ Nadelkraut",
Eleocharis acicularis "Nadelsimse",
Ranunculus flammula „Gelber __ Hahnenfuß“,
Sysirinchium californicum,
Typha angustifolia "schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben",
Lobelia cardinalis "Kardinals-Lobelie"

Bei den Seerosen gibt es keine genaue Angabe, nur Blüte rot, weiss, rosa und gelb.


Was ist davon zu halten? Kauftip?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Also auch wenn es bestimmt gleich :haue3 von den Gärtnerei- und Fachgeschäft-Fans gibt ...

Wir haben mit ähnlichen Angebotspflanzen keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und wenn es Dir bei einer Seerose "nur" darauf ankommt, dass sie rot, gelb etc. blüht und Du nicht Wert auf eine ganz bestimmte Seerose legst ... warum nicht.

Bei den anderen Pflanzen kann man eh nicht viel falsch machen und den Zustand aller angebotenen Pflanzen kannst Du ja in Ruhe vorab begutachten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Hi,

bei den Seerosen muß man  bei Billigangeboten immer damit rechnen, das die in ein paar Jahren 10-15qm Wasseroberfläche bedecken (die so preiswert angeboten werden sind im allgemeinen alte, sehr starkwüchsige Sorten,(z.B rot - "Attraktion"; gelb "__ Marliacea Chromatella"; rosa - "__ Marliacea Carnea"; weiß - "Marliacea albida" ) die jeden Herbst ne Radikaleinkürzung vertragen (massenhaft Wurzelstücke als Jungpflanzen liefern). Die ersten drei davon hab ich mir vor 2 Wochen auch für nur 4€ der Topf abgegriffen, bei fast 150qm2 Wasserfläche geht das dann ja auch noch wenn jede später mal so 20qm2 beblättert

MfG Frank


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

@ Frank: Echt? wachsen die schneller als die Pflanzen aus Gartencenter? Ich glaub ich fahre morgen da vorbei 

LG Olga


----------



## animei (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Hallo Olga,

willst Du Dir jetzt Teichpflanzen kaufen, wo Dein Teich doch erst mit neuer Folie und allem Drum und Dran neu gemacht werden muss?


----------



## Stoer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

@ __ Knoblauchkröte

Also ich hatte vor einigen Jahren meine Seerosen, für 20-25 € / Stck, im Gartencenter gekauft.
Auch diese muß ich jedes jahr an den Wurzelstöcken einkürzen.


Ich denke, die Qualität der Norma-Wasserpflanzen wird nicht überragend sein, aber bei den Preisen kann man auch nichts falsch machen.

Schön, dass man hier im Forum immer wieder Hinweise auf günstige Angebote bekommt.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*



Stoer schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Qualität der Norma-Wasserpflanzen wird nicht überragend sein, aber bei den Preisen kann man auch nichts falsch machen.


Bei unserem Norma waren nur eine Handvoll mikriger Pflanzen und keine Seerosen.

Ich habe es dann doch sein lassen.



> Schön, dass man hier im Forum immer wieder Hinweise auf günstige Angebote bekommt.


Auch mein Dank an den Tippgeber...irgendwie habe ich immer ein Händchen dafür im passenden Moment nicht in die Pospekte zu gucken


----------



## pyro (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Ich will jetzt nachmittag mal nen Markt besuchen und würd mich freuen wenn vielleicht was schönes dabei ist... mal sehen...


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

die Qualität war bescheiden bei morma in köln..ich war auch echt erschrocken in welchem zustand die anderen pflanzen da an der kasse waren. Haben aber noch 5 Pflanzen zu probe mitgenommen.


----------



## pyro (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Dann geb ich auch mal ein Statement ab...

Hier bei mir standen die Pflanzen in weissen Transportkartons im Markt, es stand ein ganzer Stapel dort.

Die Seerosen sahen furchterregend aus, da hab ich nichts gekauft. Alle anderen Pflanzen aus den unteren Kartons waren in gutem Zustand - keinesfalls schlechter als vom Gartenmarkt wo die selben Pflanzen bis zu 4 Euro das Stück kosten.

Die Pflanzen in den oberen Kartons waren schon sehr angetapst von Kunden, wieder in den Karton "reingeschmissen" usw. Ich habe auch festgestellt das die Anzahl der Pflanzen pro Topf stark variieren, z.B. beim __ Froschlöffel 1-3 Pflanzen.

Ich habe die oberen Kartons zur Seite gehoben und habe mir von unten schöne unangegriffelte Pflanzen genommen. 

Jeweils eine Pflanze von den vieren:

Alisma plantago - aquatica "Froschlöffel",
Cotula coronifolia "Goldknöpfchen",
Crassula recurva "__ Nadelkraut",
Sysirinchium californicum,


Schaun wir mal wie die sich entwickeln...


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*



xxdarkangelxx schrieb:


> die Qualität war bescheiden bei morma in köln..ich war auch echt erschrocken in welchem zustand die anderen pflanzen da an der kasse waren. Haben aber noch 5 Pflanzen zu probe mitgenommen.


Hallo Darkangle,
Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich machen.
Ich nehme an, das die mässig Feucht gezogen wurden, und dann zur Gewichtsreduktion (für den Transport) kaum noch gegossen wurden.

Bei uns hat das blassgrüne und wabbelige Pflanzen ergeben, was mich dann vom Kauf abhielt.


----------



## Ryu (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

Soooooo

Bei uns in Sachesn waren erstaunlicher weise sogar 8 Sorten zur auswhal (+die seerosen)

Die Quali war durchgehend gut,nix verwälkt,nur manschmal war i-wie ne pflanze in nem anderen karton als sie sein sollte,da musste man halt ma genauer hinschauen,aber sonst ganz nette pflänzchen


----------



## pyro (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen ab morgen bei Norma*

8 verschiedene Wasserpflanzen + 4 Seerosenarten waren hier auch vorhanden... das war so angekündigt.

Hier standen die Pflanzen nicht nass, aber ausreichend feucht.


----------

